# Hot Hot Hot Chickens



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Our heat index for the next few days is around 105-110, I have 16 three month old Black Jersey Giants in a mobile tractor with some shade and is very open for air flow but wondering if anyone has any suggestions on keeping them cool. They drank 4 gallons of water today and were panting pretty bad.


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

I also have 6 laying hens in another coop that free range but they were obviously hot and panting today too.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

You could do ice cubes, frozen fruit, sprinkler, i put wet straw on my rabbit hutches as long as im home and can keep it wet. Hope this helps!!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel for you we have been having similar here in SE Texas for weeks plus severe drought. Every day I put ice & cold water in their waterers frozen water bottles where they rest in the afternoon plus two fans. I tried the plastic baby pool to cool their feet but they only drink the water out of it. I am also gonna try electrolytes in their water. Hope these suggestions work for your chickens.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a misting system ($15 at tsc!) with a fan behind it. Then I have a pan for their feet.. through out the day I place frozen water bottles IN the pan..(as well as all over) Also ice in the pan (the water bottles seem to make the ice last longer before it melts). We also do frozen watermelon (just drop them in a jelly mold full of water) and other treats.. they peck on it to get to the treat. If they are STILL panting, I will actually sprinkle their area down. This has worked for us here during those super hot spells!


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

I suggest more shade, as yours are trapped in the 'mobile tractor', I would cover the sunny side with dripping wet lightweight fabric, for both shade and cooling. Check on them often, and hose down the fabric again as needed. Here in Texas, when it's 105, the dripping wet fabric would be dry in less than an hour.... but will still provide more shade. If you think they are suffering badly from the heat, you can always hose down the chickens, especially since they are contained. Good Luck.

I lost one 2 year old Cochin to the heat this year (the temp was 105). They are heavily feathered. My other cochins survived, but all my Ladies were panting and stressed on days when it was over 100. I go out there every day at noontime, and hose down their area in places where there's shade, and always give them something cold to peck at or drink... watermelon, ice cubes, frozen fruit, etc. They love frozen blueberries (I often get a large bag for free), but it makes for some interesting looking droppings. LOL


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I spent the afternoon making ice treats with fruits and veggies and freezing bottles of water in the deep freezer and I've had a misting sprinkler going over the entire tractor most the day as well as refilling the waterer with fresh cold water and it seems to be doing the trick. Today's index was 108 and they haven't been panting. They look warm but seem to be dealing with it better. Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Electrolyte replacement is important in the heat as they are perspiring and working hard at letting off heat. ACV in the water can help, mother ACV can help more, feeding FF can provide electrolyte replacement while giving more moisture as they eat..so it's even better than the other two. 

The ice bottles in the water is a good thing as it can cool down their core when they drink. 

Double shade is important, so tarps arched over tractor's roofs can give double shade and protection. Wetting down the ground where they are laying and plenty of space so they don't have to absorb the heat from the other birds. 

Feeding less is also another way to cool down the birds..think about your own needs when you are really hot..do you want a big, heavy meal? Their core temps raise as they digest a meal. They have more room for liquids if they are not full of feed as well.


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

I only fed them their food really early today before it got too hot and there is actually feed still out there because they didn't eat it all. I'll have to figure out a way to do a tarp over them tomorrow. Thanks for that tip! Here's a pic I took tonight of them right after turning off the sprinkler.


----------

